# Beau Technique vs BMW 645i cabriolet detailing from a different angle.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Now heres something with a difference and one for those that like detailing from a different angle. Its not all about perfect paint and the most costly wax. Its about taking things to that next level. Revitalising and reconditioning. Taking the car to its utmost maximum potential. Ive done a couple of these such jobs in the past but never had much of an interest from potential clients. After numerous correspondence between me and my client I popped over and took a look at the vehicles in question and discussed further about his needs. Needless to say, much time past and conversation flowing the first port of call was the convertible roof. He wanted it cleaning and protecting. Sure I can do that but why not maximise what you have and recondition it. I explained further and though he had used a number of mobile valeters in the past and none met his expectations, he instilled trust within me to do things right. So the car was kept in over night and ready for me to cover it up and get to work.










As you can see plenty of polymask and masking tape to ensure the vehicle was totally untouched. Now on to the wear and tear issues...









































































Plenty of dirty areas. Typical markings of the metal work underneath and some shiny areas from wear and tear. This is all enevatable as the fabric is subject to the elements. A light mist of water and on with the soft top cleaner...










This was brushed on and left for 25-30 minutes...










Then agitated with a brush and water...




























As you can see. Not a lot of grime actually embedded...










Washed down thoroughly with water and an old non silicone sponge...










And left much cleaner...




























This was air dried at lowest speed setting on cold to give a natural breeze to aid drying. Roof was then vaccumed readying for the colour coat...










And on with the colour coat. not for the faint hearted and if done incorrectly, can cost a handsome level of cash for a new roof...



















After application the roof looked a lot better given a new lease of life. Much richness and deep colour...





































This was left for a couple of hours then a final coaxing with the air dryer on cold at slow speed to aid in a quicker but natural drying...










And onto the final stage of water proofing the newly restored roof...



















I was also asked if I could give the outside a quick freshen up to make the exterior of the car fit in with the newly restored roof. Washed with *Optimum no rinse ( ONR )*. dryed and a once over with *Valetpro speed wax*. Wheels sealed with Zaino ccs. Glass cleaned inside and out and tyres dressed with *Valepro traditional tyre dressing*. Sitting on Ascari 22" wheels, this beauty looked crazy for now. Rest assured though. This and another very unique RRS will be having a good few days of deep cleaning and correctional work. Just a few final shot teasers...




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the sound this one looks great with the deep dish rims! Great Job


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work, Looks good !


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up matey


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work done..looks great..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers all. Thought it would be a little more interesting than a few scattered after pics or the typical before / 50/50 / afters type affair. Something that gets overlooked quite a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

nice one scott...!!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work and nice write up!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job on the roof Scott, how did you find the Renovo to work with? I usually brush my designated cleaner on anyway but the idea of brushing on the protectant stages as opposed to spraying on looks interesting as the Nanolex/Gtechniq that i normally use seems to go everywhere


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> nice one scott...!!


Cheers buddy.



matt_83 said:


> Great work and nice write up!


Thanks muchly.



slrestoration said:


> Lovely job on the roof Scott, how did you find the Renovo to work with? I usually brush my designated cleaner on anyway but the idea of brushing on the protectant stages as opposed to spraying on looks interesting as the Nanolex/Gtechniq that i normally use seems to go everywhere


Cracking kit. Used it before but never really thought of pushing it until now really. I just do application as per the book matey. You get chance to ensure its even and liberal if neccesary. Totally transform the car imo. Will look a whole new car once its been detailed.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, very nice indeed Scott. You have now made me look at my own soft top.

Cheers Mate :wall::wall::wall: 

Not really


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great job Scott, I know that Reno can be a bugger to work ( overlapping lines etc ) 

Looks like you got another customer on the books :thumb:

Super work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice work and as you put it taking detailing to the next level !


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

As usual Scott,good work and like you say makes a nice change from the normal picture threads :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

thats better than a new one. super job that


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Nice, very nice indeed Scott. You have now made me look at my own soft top.
> 
> Cheers Mate :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Not really


Cheers bud. Is that a bad thing:lol:



The_Bouncer said:


> Great job Scott, I know that Reno can be a bugger to work ( overlapping lines etc )
> 
> Looks like you got another customer on the books :thumb:
> 
> Super work


Cheers fella. Yep, happy client and more indepth work to come on this and his wifes rrs.



gb270 said:


> Nice work


Thanks.



The Turtle said:


> Nice work and as you put it taking detailing to the next level !


What its all about matey.



robinho said:


> As usual Scott,good work and like you say makes a nice change from the normal picture threads :thumb:


Cheers buddy.:thumb:



meraredgti said:


> thats better than a new one. super job that


You think? Cheers


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work, makes a real difference and when protected they stay looking much nicer. I had a handful of A4's in recently and always go for the Renovo stuff. Providing you make sure the roof is as dry as possible before colouring as it will bleed (as I discovered to my cost when rushing recently:doublesho) it gives cracking results every time :thumb::thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Very interesting post, certainly shows how versatile your services are.

Excellent results!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Nice work, makes a real difference and when protected they stay looking much nicer. I had a handful of A4's in recently and always go for the Renovo stuff. Providing you make sure the roof is as dry as possible before colouring as it will bleed (as I discovered to my cost when rushing recently:doublesho) it gives cracking results every time :thumb::thumb:


Definitely a product range that needs the rules adhering to that's for sure. Cheers fella.



c16rkc said:


> Very interesting post, certainly shows how versatile your services are.
> 
> Excellent results!


Cheers. Im trying lol. More strings to your bow the better:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking funny I am just about to do the same so am going to try out the products you used many thanks for posting!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> cracking funny I am just about to do the same so am going to try out the products you used many thanks for posting!


Look forward to your views on it Ronnie. Take your time and enjoy the process. Really is rewarding and transforms the car imo. Main thing which has laready been stated. Ensure the roof is dry after cleaning and after the reviver or it will bleed.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That worked a treat Scott,nice work mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> That worked a treat Scott,nice work mate.


Cheers buddy. Amazing what a good clean and restore can do. Takes years off the car.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice... love those wheels


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That's a mean looking beast on those wheels!

Cracking work mate, certainly breathed a new lease of life into the roof.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

great work mate, seriously good job. I've been recommended on that kit from Dan, and from your results, it's worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

Them wheels look very nice on the car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> very nice... love those wheels


Cheers.



Refined Detail said:


> That's a mean looking beast on those wheels!
> 
> Cracking work mate, certainly breathed a new lease of life into the roof.


See what I meant about the wheels then?
Cheers mucka.



RuFfBoY said:


> great work mate, seriously good job. I've been recommended on that kit from Dan, and from your results, it's worth it's weight in gold.


Very good range and underated or overseen quite a lot for some reason. Cheers buddy.



Uzy said:


> Them wheels look very nice on the car


Certainly do.:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

greatwork


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> greatwork


Ta muchly:thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work as normal Scott :thumb:

Think ive managed to clear the Algae from my soft top after a lot of hours of cleaning with AG cleaner then used the Ultra Proofer but thinking i should have used the Reviver beforehand which is a pain coz i will now need to remove all the proofer so i was thinking of doing this later in the year how tricky is it to apply the reviver ?

Cheers GAZ :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

GAZA62 said:


> Nice work as normal Scott :thumb:
> 
> Think ive managed to clear the Algae from my soft top after a lot of hours of cleaning with AG cleaner then used the Ultra Proofer but thinking i should have used the Reviver beforehand which is a pain coz i will now need to remove all the proofer so i was thinking of doing this later in the year how tricky is it to apply the reviver ?
> 
> Cheers GAZ :thumb:


Ta Gaz.
The main thing is ensure its evenly applied and that the roof is bone dry prior to application of reviver. I would advise to use the Renovo cleaner tbh. There was someone on here that mentioned using AG cleaner and then reviver and it went patchy and crusty. There will always be a slight difference in feel but when a roof is X years old, it will feel different. Best apply everything by the book with the Renovo products mate.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Ta Gaz.
> The main thing is ensure its evenly applied and that the roof is bone dry prior to application of reviver. I would advise to use the Renovo cleaner tbh. There was someone on here that mentioned using AG cleaner and then reviver and it went patchy and crusty. There will always be a slight difference in feel but when a roof is X years old, it will feel different. Best apply everything by the book with the Renovo products mate.


Thanks Scott luckily the AG cleaner followed by the Renovo Proofer has no ill effects just find the Renovo proofer leaves a nicer more even finish than the AG Proofer does not repell the water quite as dramatically as the AG would it be worth a second coat ? or would you say one is enough the water is still beading and running off the roof when i do the cup of water test.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can apply 2 coats max of proofer Gaz. Anymore is a waste. You should see a good 6-7 months before the need of a deep clean and re-proof again.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> You can apply 2 coats max of proofer Gaz. Anymore is a waste. You should see a good 6-7 months before the need of a deep clean and re-proof again.


Cheers Scott just one more question honest :lol: never use any sort of shampoo on my soft top normally just give it a good hose down when i wash the car then dry with an AG Synthetic would you carry on with this or i have heard Johnsons Baby Shampoo is good for a top clean as contains no harmfull cleaning agents that could harm the Mohair ?

Cheers GAZ :thumb:


----------

